# cutting mats



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

What kind of cutting mat are ya'll using for yor plotter/cutters? I have the Graphtec CE5000-60, the 24 inch plotter. I have been trying to cut templates in some home made re-useable flock material and even being homemade, it is pretty expensive so I try to maximize the use I get from the material but I failed to guestimate the distance between the drive shaft and the cutter head corectly. Ruined another sheet, or at least half of it. (first and second mess up was in the heat press ) Anyway, a cutting matt larger than the sheets, something like 17X17 inches, would let me make the most of my material.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

DTFuqua said:


> What kind of cutting mat are ya'll using for yor plotter/cutters? I have the Graphtec CE5000-60, the 24 inch plotter. I have been trying to cut templates in some home made re-useable flock material and even being homemade, it is pretty expensive so I try to maximize the use I get from the material but I failed to guestimate the distance between the drive shaft and the cutter head corectly. Ruined another sheet, or at least half of it. (first and second mess up was in the heat press ) Anyway, a cutting matt larger than the sheets, something like 17X17 inches, would let me make the most of my material.


I get my cutting mats from knkusa.com. The 14.5" x 24" is a very durable mat. I have purchased the smaller size mats too but they are a bit thinner plastic than the 14.5" x 24".


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks. I need at least 16.5X16.5. I thought things through and decided what I needed to do is save some of the backing paper from some of my sign vinyl large enough for my purpose. I had been concerned that the smooth slick surface would slip on the drive mechanisim but the drive rod is the part that needs traction and the slick surface wouldn't be against the drive rod. I don't know why I can't seem to figure things like this out before I ask someone for what they use but a thin, semi rigid cutting mat without any adhesive on it the size I need it to be would be better. I'm also going to have a free day tomorrow ( nurse is coming to stay with Cathy ) and will probably go by Michaels and see what the have.


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

Terry, I know you said you needed at least 16.5X16.5, but try a dollar store (Dollar Tree, Dollar General, etc) and look for the really thin plastic cutting boards, usually packaged 2-3 in a wrapped package. 

I want to say they are 12x15 or so....I use these for both Hartco and StickyFlock, as well as cutting Siser EasyWeed (I tape it on the mat) and they work really well. When they get all junked up, just toss it and use a new one. 

Hope that helps, and hope you find something that works for you!


----------

